# I would like to hear your thoughts on Lanyards



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I use shoestrings for my lanyards, but I was wondering if anyone had preferences on material and length.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

I like 550 paracord. Long enough to slip my hand in with ease, short enough not to interfere with the slingshot in aim


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Sorry just spotted double post


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I don't have a specific preference, but I do like lanyards in general, as they allow me to have a relaxed hand, which is really important and crucial in my technique.


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't like lanyards but I like lanyard holes so I can hang some decorative beads.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I like Paracord also. I use Lanyards on some of my slingshots as an additional safety ( besides safety glasses ). Can't be safe enough!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

A strip of 1/4 " leather cut to the precise length .You don't even know its there .


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I too like them on many frames, most are paracord.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I personally don't like having them on the frame but for the slings that don't have a super positive grip I'll use 550 Paracord. I received a couple woven adjustable ones in a purchase not long ago and they seem like a nice option. Might have to find some time and put one together myself one of these days.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I love all cordage, but paracord is plentiful & affordable. So I use it moatly.

I like to have a cinch of some kind on the standard wrist lanyard (i.e., Wooden bead, metal bead, or a spring release button).

I do consider a decorative bead on a string a lanyard if you hold it or wrap it around a pinkie.

But the lanyard I have come to most like is a 4mm (4 strand) paracord woven Pinkie lanyard. They help small flips retain their pocketeability for convenient carry. And I keep a relaxed hand with 'em and add a magnet ring for semi-auto...Well sort of...

Those machine gun skills are not for me. But I use the pinkie lanyard to gather up my steel.

PS- Woven cotton twine is very comfortable and can be waxed after you weave it and put it on.It does not last forever like nylon (a.k.a) paracord. Wool is not as comfortable, but it does last a bit longer.

Bottom pic is as loose as my hand gets.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

I don't usually use lanyards (I live for the thrill of having a frame fly back and pop me in the face) but I've used them before with paracord. No complaints!


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

I like lanyards made of 4-5 mm thick paracord, mainly for the purpose of not dropping the slingshot while fumbling with the ammo during the reloading stage (it's happened once or twice) - albeit that there is the rare risk of a slingshot held too loosely flying back into one's face.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

From the angst of dropping a sling on the desert floor a lanyard is advised if you are not born with catlike reflexes.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I use paracord because for some reason I have lots of it. If I had leather I would use it too.


----------



## Eldon 77 (Aug 20, 2018)

I personally like the woven paracord because I have them so tight acts like a brace. The width of them is more comfortable on my wrist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice ones Eldon


----------



## Eldon 77 (Aug 20, 2018)

Tag said:


> Nice ones Eldon


Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Eldon 77 said:


> I personally like the woven paracord because I have them so tight acts like a brace. The width of them is more comfortable on my wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What Eldon said.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I prefer a well made and well fitted braided lanyard (big surprise lol) I do tend to use paracord but am considering experimenting with other materials. I like the safety factor, the support it provides the frame and the fact I can let the slingshot dangle if I need both hands to set up a target etc. $0.02


----------



## Eldon 77 (Aug 20, 2018)

raventree78 said:


> I prefer a well made and well fitted braided lanyard (big surprise lol) I do tend to use paracord but am considering experimenting with other materials. I like the safety factor, the support it provides the frame and the fact I can let the slingshot dangle if I need both hands to set up a target etc. $0.02


Well made indeed. Yours are my favorite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I usually use a lanyard on frames that have lanyard holes


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm not a big fan of the lanyard, but I'll use them on slippery slings. I usually go for the thickest sting or cord that I can fit through the lanyard hole.


----------



## 16YearOldWoodturner (Jun 30, 2019)

I like paracord lanyards in a king cobra braid for my slingbows and 35+lbs draw sling shots. For 5 to 20 lbs i don't use a lanyard, but for 20 to 35 lbs I use a simple cobra or herringbone paracord lanyard. Only reason I do this is that I shoot a lot with the thumb and forefinger support method, this helps to alleviate the force on those two fingers. All of my lanyards have a draw-string lock on the for ease of use. At the moment however the only slingshot I have with a lanyard is my Scout, the bands draw 38lbs at 45", only reason I even made these bands was because I have a raccoon problem (well, had anyway), used some 3/4 inch lead and solved that problem real quick. Aaaand i'm off topic again, anyway lanyards are great as decoration for your slingshot anyway, they work very well to help bring out colors that might have stayed hidden without. with proper color contrast of course. But of course that is my opinion and i have nowhere near the experience the many on this forum do, so listen to me if you will, but form your own opinion.

PS: if you made it this far into the post, you earned a cookie!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I really like Eldons reply I tried one the other day that was snug on my wrist to the point I just cradled the slingshot. Thank You for all your replies.


----------



## Long John (Jun 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice lanyard Long John


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Been meaning to write a quick review of this new lanyard and this seems like a good place to do it. I generally like lanyards. Of course they're great for the occasional accidental slip, but I also like the ability to just let go of the slingshot when I need to free up an extra hand. I had an idea for a type of lanyard and I tossed the idea to raventree78. He took the ball and ran with it! It's basically a para cord bracelet with an extra connector...









You then attach a lanyard to each of your frames that you want a lanyard on...









Then you simply snap the lanyard onto the bracelet. When you change frames, just detach the one connected and snap on another one...









The bracelet stays on and makes swapping frames a cinch!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

i like lanyards either over my wrist if it's too short. or in a sniper hold style, over my forefinger and pinky on that side and over my thunb on that side. if the sniper style can't be done on the forefinger, i just use the other fingers, but if too short for any of those, over the wrist.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

I would not have a lanyard on mine as a gift. Bill Hays and John Jeffries tell me it helps to keep the same grip repeatedly. I do that by feeling the nuances of the fork and remembering what they feel like. I am also told they provide some support when drawing heavy bands. I have little interest in para cord or heavy bands...I am lazy. I would rather match ammo to lighter bands and not have string pulling on my wrist.

So those are my humble thoughts.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

StringSlap said:


> I had an idea for a type of lanyard and I tossed the idea to raventree78. He took the ball and ran with it! It's basically a para cord bracelet with an extra connector...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm really glad that this was brought back up. I have at least a lanyard on everything and a paracord brace on my Saunders Wing now with a push button lock to hold it tight to my wrist. This turns the wing into a true wrist rocket shooter that actually puts about half of the pull weight into the wrist brace.

I had thought about using the clamps like you guys did StringSlap, but I wasn't sure if it would be comfortable. Does it feel real good with the clamp? I used the Cobra Stitch this time as well but then I found the "Truck Tire" stitch and it looks really comfortable. I'm thinking about building one for my Scout LT also, but right now, I'm loving the sling on the Wing.














you put your pinky and ring finger into the loop in the cord and then push the button down with your thumb and index finger. It's real easy to tighten and I made this one to fit snug, holding the Wing tight, yet comfortable. 
Here's the "Truck Tire" how to -


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I don't use a lanyard at all. I do have a small Loop but I can hang the slingshot from my pinky while retrieving ammo or so I could have full hand use. Never felt like my slingshots were going to slip out of my hand and didn't really see the point. My small Loop can also be used to hang it off a hook off my belt I don't want to hold it.

Cheers


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

All my lanyards are made by @raventree78
They are top notch and I love them lol.

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

StringSlap said:


> Been meaning to write a quick review of this new lanyard and this seems like a good place to do it. I generally like lanyards. Of course they're great for the occasional accidental slip, but I also like the ability to just let go of the slingshot when I need to free up an extra hand. I had an idea for a type of lanyard and I tossed the idea to raventree78. He took the ball and ran with it! It's basically a para cord bracelet with an extra connector...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@raventree78 could you make one of these boss?

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

BushpotChef said:


> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> > Been meaning to write a quick review of this new lanyard and this seems like a good place to do it. I generally like lanyards. Of course they're great for the occasional accidental slip, but I also like the ability to just let go of the slingshot when I need to free up an extra hand. I had an idea for a type of lanyard and I tossed the idea to raventree78. He took the ball and ran with it! It's basically a para cord bracelet with an extra connector...
> ...


Yes sir I can make you a set up, I made the original lol


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Looking at the lanyard with the buckle above got me thinking, why not add tactical knife? I haven't decided whether I want it on my wrist or between my wrist and the slingshot yet but that will come when I see it in person. 
So I've looked around and I'll pick up a couple different ones to check out. The first on the list is the "Para-claw", sold by Outdoor Edge... They want $20 bucks for it on Amazon and I found it here for $13 with the video that I was wanting you guys to see to get your ideas on it. Scroll down and watch the video. 
https://paracordgalaxy.com/other-plastic-buckles/3962-para-claw-knife-buckle.html

This is pretty much as far as I got on the knives after looking at as many as I could find and it looks like the best of the bunch... so far. I also sent an email to Cold Steel to see if they can come up with something along these lines and also maybe they can come up with a tactical slingshot of their own.

I also found this pack on Amazon 
https://www.amazon.com/Paracord-Bracelet-Tactical-Multi-Tool-Emergency/dp/B07VKM2FD4/ref=sr_1_4?crid=125U0FGGWJZZ8&dchild=1&keywords=paracord+knife+buckle&qid=1600371866&s=sporting-goods&sprefix=Paracord+knife+buck%2Csporting%2C295&sr=1-4

I haven't looked to see if I can find it cheaper yet but that's next. It doesn't really compare to the Para-claw from what I can see but, if I can find it cheap enough, I'll get one to compare. If you type "paracord buckle with knife" into a search engine, you will see all of the choices that I saw. There are lot's of choices...

I'm still thinking that I will use the "Truck Tire stitch" instead of the "King Cobra stitch" shown in the demo video for my wrist and I will post pics on the outcome. Anyway... what are your thoughts?


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

para claw looks the most promising for just a knife on the lanyard,but Hey! a compass,fire starter and scraper,hmmmm,and its a 5 pack,,,,,shucks get em both


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

skarrd said:


> para claw looks the most promising for just a knife on the lanyard,but Hey! a compass,fire starter and scraper,hmmmm,and its a 5 pack,,,,,shucks get em both


Haha  I think that the para-claw clone with all the gadgets is just... No... The blade is one step above rubber. I watched a bunch of reviews on it after I wrote above and it rips and tears through the paper... lol. Just cheap garbage. I mean I always have room for a knife if it can serve a purpose. I looked for a razor blade paracord buckle first just for an emergency band cutter, skinner, utility type of knife because I do like the buckle/ knife idea and it just adds a bit. I haven't bought one yet; but for cleaning squirrels, quail, etc... will it be helpful or is it just a gimmic? If it was an unquestionably great quality blade, I would have grabbed it already just to test it. For $13.00, it's just a maybe, but if it can hold an edge??? Carve some forks and help serve some meat...
I'm still up in the air myself


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

To be clear I have not read this entire thread.. so forgive me if this is redundant. I used to have lanyards on all my slingshots because that is what the fellas on the internet had. It was less than a season before I realized that they just get in the way. To be clear, I hunt, exclusively. I target practice to prep for hunting and design my gear for hunting. Extra bits hanging around are added noise, weight and bother. So I shoot nattys with no lanyard that fit in the hammer loop of Carharts.

Additionally, any knife labeled tactical is generally trash. If you want a simple, cheap, entire-moose-butchering winner in the bush go with Svord, Mora or Opinel. These combine great steel with minimalist comfortable handles and a great price point. Attaching a blade to a lanyard when you have a perfectly functional pocket seems silly.

Msturm


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

msturm said:


> To be clear I have not read this entire thread.. so forgive me if this is redundant. I used to have lanyards on all my slingshots because that is what the fellas on the internet had. It was less than a season before I realized that they just get in the way. To be clear, I hunt, exclusively. I target practice to prep for hunting and design my gear for hunting. Extra bits hanging around are added noise, weight and bother. So I shoot nattys with no lanyard that fit in the hammer loop of Carharts.
> Additionally, any knife labeled tactical is generally trash. If you want a simple, cheap, entire-moose-butchering winner in the bush go with Svord, Mora or Opinel. These combine great steel with minimalist comfortable handles and a great price point. Attaching a blade to a lanyard when you have a perfectly functional pocket seems silly.
> Msturm


Thanks Msturm 
That's the kind of input that I am looking for because I don't want cheap either. I carry my grandfather's old Marbels skinning knife when hunting and I'm not looking for a cheap gimmick or useless extra bulk that serves no purpose. The wife was stationed at Ft. Rich and we lived in Peter's Creek and Wasilla back in the mid 80's and always traded with everyone for different meats... I do miss the moose but I sure love a good gator steak


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Curiosity won out this morning as I was ordering more 550 paracord anyway and some 9 strand to see if it fits the bill. I do like my lanyards to work as wrist braces and I have some more projects for it, so I ordered a Para-claw anyway to see what I think of the actual blade quality along with a 10 pack of standard paracord buckles that I will use to make detachable lanyards and then some bracelets with the granddaughters 

I like using lanyards because it gives me the option to use an unsupported open hand & thumb grip. I'm just more accurate with some of my slings this way and I've always used an open hand grip on my Wrist-Rockets anyway, allowing them to fall away after I release the pouch.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Reed Lukens said:


> Curiosity won out this morning as I was ordering more 550 paracord anyway and some 9 strand to see if it fits the bill. I do like my lanyards to work as wrist braces and I have some more projects for it, so I ordered a Para-claw anyway to see what I think of the actual blade quality along with a 10 pack of standard paracord buckles that I will use to make detachable lanyards and then some bracelets with the granddaughters
> 
> I like using lanyards because it gives me the option to use an unsupported open hand & thumb grip. I'm just more accurate with some of my slings this way and I've always used an open hand grip on my Wrist-Rockets anyway, allowing them to fall away after I release the pouch.


when i shoot hammer,i like a lanyard for the same reason,i use finger lanyards on my really small frames,cause,things happen,lol


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

these are the finger lanyards i use on the *smalls*


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

skarrd said:


> these are the finger lanyards i use on the *smalls*


Those look great


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

GREAT thread this! I just started making & using lanyards & find them beneficial & the input & ideas here are very helpful to me.

Thanks


----------



## Adonis (Jun 19, 2020)

I don't like using a Lanyard, I can hold well the slingshot without a Lanyard.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Every sling I have has a finger lanyard somewhat like the one pictured below. I holds the sling in my hand so it is always in position and of course if the sling should slip out while at draw, the sling will not smack my in the face.

This is a Chinese wire bent sling with 3050 singles on it and a finger lanyard.










wll


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Similar to some of the other fellas I like to use 550 paracord with a two strand diamond knot at the end.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Reed Lukens said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> > these are the finger lanyards i use on the *smalls*
> ...


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

My Para-claw came in along with the 550- 9 strand paracord and I just couldn't wait for my camo paracord to come in so I rewrapped the blue 1/4" around it and it works pretty good. One of the main reasons that I bought the Para-claw is that it's wide enough and long enough to handle some stress and it covers the wrist nicely. I'm using it as a wrist sling on the Saunders Wing and it seems to be a good fit. I've only pulled the bands back in the house as it was late when I got finished working everything out. I made it totally adjustable with the one button push adjuster on the outside to sinch it down to where its comfortable and then 2 button locks on the inside of the handle to hold it steady.









The knife itself is what I expected for the blade, it's what would call sharpish... lol. It's no razor sharp paper cutter but I will see if it can take an edge soon enough. The overall build of the knife housing and lock is impressive and it's worth the $20.00 they want on Amazon. Or the $13.00 mentioned above.









I also bought some small buckles but for now, I like the feel of the Para-claw so they are in the drawer for later on this week when my other roll of cord will show up. The clasp on the knife side is crisp and nice, there's no worries about it holding up under the pressure. Then the steel clasp for the wrist lock on the other side works easily for putting it on and removing it. Just slide the button lock on the lanyard towards the Wing and then simply unhook the ropes from the hooks.

Is it a keeper? I'll let you know in a few days 

Here's the rest of the pictures-















The extra cord fits in the handle making it completely adjustable to fit anyone.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Cool


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

Originally I said I didn't like them but I think I may be changing my mind. My newest frame came with a lanyard and I didn't take the time to remove it like I usually do. I ended up leaving it on there. I adjusted it to my size and will likely leave it on there. I may even add lanyards to my other frames. We'll see.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s fantastic Steve. I didn’t like lanyards at first,but now it’s just second nature


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

As you get older they get handier,lol


----------



## ZippyBands (Jun 30, 2020)

It is easy to dislike lanyards&#8230;.!

They get in the way and are hard to adjust. But, these objections can be overcome in one way or another for the two big benefits of safety and bracing the wrist.

The main reason, I began to dislike lanyards had to do with the way that I was tying them. I used a simple length of paracord tied as a loose loop with a single overhand knot. See photo 1. This seems to be the way most folks tie them and the way most purchased slingshots come from the maker.









This standard tie shifts around and sometimes puts the "tails" of the lanyard in a position to interfere with my shot. This is shown in photo 2. This was especially true if the lanyard was a little long and had longer tails. So, every time I would get ready to shoot, I would check for this interference and fuss around to eliminate any potential problem. That got to be irritating.









After a while, it occurred to me that I could tie the paracord differently and eliminate this interference. This method is shown in photo 3. This "cross-tie" method keeps the two adjusting knots and any tail excess, by the handle and away from my bands. See photo 4. Now, I never need to check and adjust where the tails are located. They are always at the handle.

















Some woven paracord wrist ties already incorporate a similar approach, but I still see plenty of slings with the loose paracord loop that have the same problems I encountered.

I hope this simple approach makes the use of lanyards easier. I think the safety and wrist bracing benefits are worth the time to get lanyards sorted out and easy to use.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

ZippyBands said:


> It is easy to dislike lanyards&#8230;.!
> 
> They get in the way and are hard to adjust. But, these objections can be overcome in one way or another for the two big benefits of safety and bracing the wrist.
> 
> ...


That is super slick, had never thought of doing it that way with a single strand, nice.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

For a simple lanyard, I set the length, form it into a loop by melting the ends together, then fold it in half stick it through the hole, then run the other end through the loop that comes out the other side and pull it tight, leaving the melted seam inside the handle.









Here's an easy way to melt the ends together. When it cools, when done right, it can't broken or pulled apart.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

These are great ideas Thanks


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I've got forgetitis. If I don't have a lanyard then I'll just drop the frame to take a drink of coffee. In some areas if the country this is also known as stupiditis or dumbazzitis. I've tried switching to Smartwater but that is just a marketing ploy.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

I Know! I tried that smartwater too,didnt help,might actually have hurt,,,,,,,


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Well... today so far I have finished my wrist sling like Stringslap had raventree78 make for him with just a different style of braid. Some call it an Olympic Cobra braid but either way, it looks and does feel comfortable. I used od green, green camo, and then black for the strands that run down it for some color and also to hold the sling buckle in place. I added the buckle to the black cords because that way when I was done tying but not melted together yet, I could adjust it for comfort. I had it too tight at first and the buckle wouldn't rotate enough to flatten against my wrist, so I was simply able to pull a little extra black cord back to the buckle to get it sized for the perfect fit.














Here's the top side-








And the bottom that goes against the wrist-








Then I made the buckle on the Axiom Ocularis so that it can be tucked safely inside the handle when not in use-














Here's the link to the paracord braid-





So far so good  It pulls a lot easier with the wrist brace and I've hit 380fps so far with the Axiom Ocularis and stock Simpleshot bands.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Reed Lukens said:


> Well... today so far I have finished my wrist sling like Stringslap had raventree78 make for him with just a different style of braid. Some call it an Olympic Cobra braid but either way, it looks and does feel comfortable. I used od green, green camo, and then black for the strands that run down it for some color and also to hold the sling buckle in place. I added the buckle to the black cords because that way when I was done tying but not melted together yet, I could adjust it for comfort. I had it too tight at first and the buckle wouldn't rotate enough to flatten against my wrist, so I was simply able to pull a little extra black cord back to the buckle to get it sized for the perfect fit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work there bud, I need to make a set like that for my Axiom Oculairs, if you don't mind


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

ZippyBands said:


> It is easy to dislike lanyards&#8230;.!
> 
> They get in the way and are hard to adjust. But, these objections can be overcome in one way or another for the two big benefits of safety and bracing the wrist.
> 
> ...


Im not trying to hijack the topic but thats a cool hammer grip sling you have there! I like the attachment method too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

raventree78 said:


> Reed Lukens said:
> 
> 
> > Well... today so far I have finished my wrist sling like Stringslap had raventree78 make for him with just a different style of braid. Some call it an Olympic Cobra braid but either way, it looks and does feel comfortable. I used od green, green camo, and then black for the strands that run down it for some color and also to hold the sling buckle in place. I added the buckle to the black cords because that way when I was done tying but not melted together yet, I could adjust it for comfort. I had it too tight at first and the buckle wouldn't rotate enough to flatten against my wrist, so I was simply able to pull a little extra black cord back to the buckle to get it sized for the perfect fit.
> ...


Of course I don't mind, it was your build that inspired mine and I loved shooting my Simpleshot's today so much with the buckle attachments that I'm going to put them on all of the slingshots that I have. The bracelet was really comfortable. I've only done the Axiom Ocularis and the Scout LT so far but they interchanged perfectly and I left the bracelet on throughout my shooting today. It works great 
I didn't close my loops in the end with a cobra like he did in his video, I kept the same braid and just locked the cords into each other and melted them together. It looks a lot cleaner, I'll post some pics tomorrow 

Here's how I have the LT set up. It was nice having the pinky hole open again.








And it tucks up inside when not in use like the other


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Reed Lukens said:


> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> > Reed Lukens said:
> ...


Cool beans dude, the way you have it set up is really a good idea for slingshots with large / open lanyard attachment points


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

The first 2 pics is at the beginning of the braid. I just put both of the black paracord ends through the buckle.

These next two are the top side of the other end where you have to start melting the cords together. The one that you see is the green cord, cut off and melted there. 
















Then the bottom side is where I did the rest. The long lower white-ish brown patch is where I first joined the 2 colors, green and camo together at the start so this is the beginning seam. Then I brought the black cords down through the same hole to end it and the camo on the other and melted them all and smoothed them while they were hot with my flat nosed screw driver. It's the back side where most of the melting is done, so it can't be seen while you're wearing it and it is smooth and comfortable.









Then I just used a couple cobra braids to attach the lanyard to the Scout and I will use this on the others.








Once again, I brought the cord from the other side down through the same hole for a nicer finish.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

thats Awesome! i may have to give this a try,Thanks!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

ZippyBands said:


> It is easy to dislike lanyards&#8230;.!
> 
> They get in the way and are hard to adjust. But, these objections can be overcome in one way or another for the two big benefits of safety and bracing the wrist.
> 
> ...


The frame in that second picture is very unique looking, is that a design of your own?

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## ZippyBands (Jun 30, 2020)

BushpotChef said:


> ZippyBands said:
> 
> 
> > The frame in that second picture is very unique looking, is that a design of your own?
> ...


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I've been using the wrist brace/ lanyard now for months and I love it. Every slingshot that I have now hooks into it. I shoot heavier bands all of the time and being a simple one click system to change from one slingshot to the next has really gotten me spoiled. The Saunders Wing is such a comfortable shooter, that I changed it over to the same style and now it just clicks into place like all of my other slingshots. The knife was fun, but I never had a need to use it, so off it came. I love this set up and the wrist lanyard just stays on my wrist while I'm out shooting or walking around with a slingshot in my pocket :headbang:

Before-









I just use a single cobra stitch, but fold the other single cord back through the loop with the other, bringing them together for a clean single melt to finish.









After-


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

I love a sling with a lanyard, but just a single Paracord strand or loop.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

